# positive BRCA-1 mutation



## lindacoder (Jan 10, 2011)

Is there an ICD-9 code for positive BRCA-1 mutation?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jan 10, 2011)

v84.01


----------



## lindacoder (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks,knew there was one but couldn't put my finger on it.


----------

